# How to Solve Recent AVG problems



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi,

Over the past few days people have been having trouble with AVG not seeming to update properly.

I have just forund that it is because one of the recent updates disables the Link Scanner component and the Resident Shield, this can cause problems if you use it to protect your web browsing and other functions. To slove this problem you need to turn them back on by going in to the User Interface and making sure everything has a green tick and says 'Active'. if they dont then you need to click on the component that is not active and make sure that the Tick box has a tick in it and then press save changes.

JPLamb


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tip :up:


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

AVG Free & AVG not free have had recurrent update issues for months. 
 

However, I continue to use both because I am confident that their products are useful and their technicians try to resolve problems such as the update issues, promptly. 

RF123


----------



## jane0109 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this tips. Great help.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

AVG's support link, http://www.avg.com/support , contains a tab called "hot topics". 
#1565 addresses AVG update problems described by JP Lamb.

I have suggested, to AVG, that they include the steps provided by JP Lamb, in their troubleshooting FAQ on AVG update failures.

RF123


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

thank you, Rainforest, 

There are still update errors that are not fixed by using the AVG support and i am working on the reasons for those, After all the free version protects enough computers around the world.

Will keep you all updated.

JPLamb


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

UPDATE: It looks like the program Update that has recently been released sorts this problem. It also sorts out the problem that there was with the Email scanner which would not update and did not always work properly. If AVG says it can not update keep trying it will work after a few attempts normally, the other way would be to download the latest version from Link

JPLamb


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

JPL: 
Good to know you are on the case! 
:up:

Keep up the good work. 

RF123


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

So far today, error still persists. I may try the new update manually and see if it fixes it.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

CB: 
What is the error message? If no error message is displayed, check the event viewer. 


Which version of AVG? 
AVG Version
Program Version
Virus DB version

RF123


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

The latest version that is out for AVG Free is 8.0.233 and the latest database out is 270.10.18/1936

updating the program manually is prob your best bet to stay uptodate and protected.

JPLamb


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

JPL:
Thank you. 

A few hrs ago, I undated AVG Free 8 8.0.233, using the auto update feature. 

Keep me posted, CB. 

RF123


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

My error message is general error not enough free memory write error 
When I update manually, it goes away and AVG is fine.
Then I shut down the computer - and turn it back on later to use it - the error just comes back.


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Cheeseball, my reply in the following post may help, i am going to see what i can find out about this error and will keep you all posted on my findings. As far as i know the programmers of AVG know about these errors and hopefully the next update will solve them.

http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/796923-avg-will-not-update.html

JPLamb


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thank you JP.

Hmmm so far since I started the computer up....it hasn't error-ed.
Usually it's every time.

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No such luck. The error persists.
If it doesn't resolve by next week, I guess I will just reinstall the program.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

CB: 
My AVG Free 8 updated, about 4 hrs ago, automatically. 

I hope your problem is resolved. 

RF123


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wow, I've got AVG 8.0.233 Free Edition running on a handful of machines and none of them have encountered any update errors or issues of any kind. They have all required a reboot after a recently installed update but even after that everything worked fine. I must be one of the lucky ones. 

Peace...


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It kept happening, so I tried uninstalling AVG.
Every attempt....an error would occur.
I finally said screw it and just redownloaded it.
During the installation process, I chose a Repair install.
It successfully installed, I ran an update, downloaded the definitions.
So far so good. :up:
What a pain. Just glad it's working again.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm having the same issues with a number of my customers who have the free version
8.0.233
most are getting the "Update Failure"
"General Error - not enough free memory, write error"
The AVG free forum has a sticky to referr you to their FAQ
which leads you to downloading the latest installation file 8.0.234.

http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afe#tba2

I'm trying that route - uninstall and reinstall.
I will post results..


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Follow-up
I'm still getting the "Update Failed - General Error"

What I did..
1) Uninstalled previous version
2) Downloaded the latest version 8.0.234
- ran the update now - failed.
3) Accessed the latest update file u7iavi1949xk.bin file (downloaded to directory)
4) Access the AVG and choose Tools / Update from Directory
- successfully updated
5) tried to run "Update now" again
- still getting message - "Update failed - General Error"

Not sure where to turn at this point. 

FYI - link to downloads http://free.avg.com/download-update


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Maybe try what I did, reinstall over the current version and doing a repair install of the product


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

So the only difference was the "Repair" install.... and it appears to be working for you? (So far).


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes so far so good


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

CB:
Congratulations!

FYI, AVG has a remover tool. 
http://www.avg.com/download-tools

RF123


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

I was going to post this separately but possibly you might be able to answer it. I've had the same issues as everyone else the last few days AVG 8.0 free (8.0.237) DB 270.10.23/1951.
It updated today but while it was running it showed that the components were not protected but as soon as it finished is showed that they are all protected. The same thing happened yesterday.
I don't know where exactly I'm supposed to look to see if the right things are checked - is it in Tools or somewhere else and if so, where specifically? 

Also - if I need to re-install where is the repair option in the process of re-installing?

Thanks!


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

To Cycler: If you reinstall without uninstalling (via add/remove programs) you will get 3 options (1-Add Remove Components, 2-Repair 3-Uninstall Product)

To other Threaders: Follow-up: Looks like this may be resolved at my end. 
I removed (add/removed programs) my latest verions 8.0.234 and then reinstalled the same version and it appears to be fine now - when you pres "Update Now"... it actually does.

I'm thinking that the 8.0.233 version was at fault and was not corrected until I installed 8.0.233 and then removed it (via add remove programs) - I think it took out more programs and files associated with the previouse build.

I'll confirm on monday....as I have three more computers in this office experiencing the exact same issue. All are Win2000 with SP4 and the AVG databse was 8.0.233.

*Note: Good Practice* 
- Get the latest AVG 8.0 Free files directly from AVG here and click on their link - "You can also Download direclty from AVG" -at time of writing the build is 8.0.237.
Don't rely on third party downloader ie Cnet download.com currently has the older version 8.0.233.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

c:
system tray > open AVG
"overview", if everything is "active", you are good to go. 
If a component has a problem, my AVG system tray icon is gray scale, instead of yellow, blue, green & red.

For download, and documentation on AVG Free, please see: 
http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afe

ucurl: 
I am sure you mean that at work, your computers are running the commercial versions of AVG.

AVG Free is for personal use only. 
"AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition is only available for single computer use for home and non commercial use."
http://www.avg.com/product-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html 
Cat IV Offenses
"Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities"

FYI


RF123


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

No Problem here - I'm a AVG reseller and know the score. They are legit.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

I've got 8.0.237 and I am experiencing the same issue so I'm not sure that it's the version.
It still happened today when it came on.

Also - how is it that I've got 8.0.237 when everyone else has 8.0.234?


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

8.0.237 is the most up to date version and the people who are still running 8.0.234 should update there version by using the automatic update or by manually updating. 

A link to manually update in my Signature

JPLamb


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks - I'm glad to know that I've got the right one.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

u:
:up: 

c:
AVG is probably set to obtain updates automatically. 

RF123


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

UPDATE:

The problems with AVG are related to recent updates released by Microsoft. From what i have heard most of the problems are now sorting themselves out with the newer AVG updates.

JPLamb


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, it's been ok for the last few days.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I've just un/reinstalled AVG 8.0.237 and the Security Alert is still there (Vista)! It says that my AVG is outdated. When I click on 'update now'...nothing happens.


----------

